

The Disease That Turned Us into Genetic-Information Junkies - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/the-disease-that-turned-us-into-genetic_information-junkies

======
ZanyProgrammer
At first glance, it'd also be a good argument in favor of intermarriage.

------
Nzen
tl;dr Tay–Sachs disease

